# You can keep only three



## Hooked (12/4/21)

​

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (12/4/21)

Toilet paper
Books
Netflix

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO (12/4/21)

Books, biltong and wine

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (12/4/21)

Steak
Wine
Books

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## zadiac (12/4/21)

Steak
Coffee
Razor

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Stranger (12/4/21)

Books
Bacon
Wine

The books would have to be recipe books for bacon and wine. The rubbish recipes gets used as the toilet paper.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 4 | Creative 1


----------



## Akil (12/4/21)

Chocolate
Razor
Biltong

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Grand Guru (12/4/21)

Coffee to help me deal with the loads of BS in the universe
Chocolate because it’s the best antidepressant
Books because who needs TV. My imagination is better than any Netflix show

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Mr. B (12/4/21)

Toilet paper - I take personal hygiene very seriously and cannot go without this
Coffee - my brain cannot function without my morning coffee
Netflix - I'm no streaming addict, but I do need some entertainment in my life.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Viper_SA (12/4/21)

Right about now I'd settle for patience, my sanity and the wisdom to bury the bodies where no-one will find them. So in short, coffee, coffee and more coffee!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## RainstormZA (12/4/21)

Biltong, Netflix and toilet paper for me

Reactions: Like 2


----------

